# Construire son Nas avec un vieux Mac Pro



## gleclerc78 (24 Mars 2020)

Bonjour Groupe,

Est-ce que c'est possible de se bâtir un NAS qu'on pourra se connecter à l'extérieur de la maison avec un vieux Mac Pro.
Je trouve rien sur internet. Et me semble que cela serait un beau projet de recyclage de vieux Mac.


----------



## RubenF (24 Mars 2020)

Moi je le veux bien ton Mac Pro  

Sinon oui ça se fait bien, tout dépends des la configuration du Mac, on peut lui mettre un Linux et en faire un super NAS


----------



## edenpulse (25 Mars 2020)

tu trouves rien sur internet sur comment créer ton propre NAS ? euuuh


----------



## lepetitpiero (25 Mars 2020)

En 2 clics sur le web on trouve un premier lien https://fr.tipsandtrics.com/use-your-old-mac-server-753908


----------



## RubenF (25 Mars 2020)

edenpulse a dit:


> tu trouves rien sur internet sur comment créer ton propre NAS ? euuuh


Peut être qu’il souhaite garder OS X ?


----------



## gleclerc78 (25 Mars 2020)

Merci les gars,

Voici plus de détails.

C'est de pouvoir accèder à mes fichiers à l'extérieur de la maison qui m'intéresse.

J'ai déjà un vieux macbook 2009 tout pêter qui fait un bruit d'avion. Je voulais le remplacer par un MacPro2005 qui a 8 giga. Mon macbook 2009 me sers a Download/uploader des torrents et j'ai déjà 2 macbook 12in et un apple tv 4gen connecter dessus pour les films en streaming.

Je ne veux pas me lancer dans Linux déjà essayer avec un vieux ibook 2002. J'aimerais rester dans MacOs.

Si cela peut vous aider, j'ai aussi un airport extreme (version 2011  environ) avec un port usb et un autre disque dessus. Je sais que mon airport serait peut-etre capable de se connecter dessus à l'extérieur de la maison . Mais c'était vraiment trop compliquer. J'avais pas réussi.


----------



## ericse (25 Mars 2020)

Bonjour,
C'est louable de vouloir recycler, de chercher à faire par sois-même, et de chercher des solutions intelligentes, mais dans ce cas ce n'est pas une bonne idée. Si tu mets une vieille machine en accès libre sur internet, tu vas attirer tous les robots de hacking de la planète sur elle.


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (26 Mars 2020)

Salut,
Tu peux très bien garder Mac osx sans problème, et même y accéder à partir de pc Windows, donc je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt de passer sous Linux, après je ne suis pas un expert en NAS mais sur mon Mac pro 2010, en mode partage de fichier, ça en fait même un serveur avec les session à distance, le stockage (plus de 3to) si tu as un Mac portable par exemple, tu peux t'en servir comme disque dur time machine (comme une time capsule). Pour une utilisation personnelle, toutes ces fonctionnalités suffisent.


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (26 Mars 2020)

Concernent le fait que c'est une vielle machine, sur un Mac pro 1.1 et 2.1 tu peux aller jusqu'à Mac osx Captain et sur les 3.1,4.1,5. 1 jusqu'à Catalina, aucun risque de ce côté là
Petit rappel: Mac pro 1.1 : 2006
Mac pro 2.1:2007
Mac pro 3.1: 2008
Mac pro 4.1:2009
Mac pro 5.1: 2010/2012


----------



## lepetitpiero (26 Mars 2020)

suffit de regarder le lien que j'ai donné...  au début du fil...


----------



## Sly54 (26 Mars 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Concernent le fait que c'est une vielle machine,


On commence à s'éloigner beaucoup de a demande initiale, me semble-t-il


----------



## gleclerc78 (26 Mars 2020)

Super pour le projet


IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Concernent le fait que c'est une vielle machine, sur un Mac pro 1.1 et 2.1 tu peux aller jusqu'à Mac osx Captain et sur les 3.1,4.1,5. 1 jusqu'à Catalina, aucun risque de ce côté là
> Petit rappel: Mac pro 1.1 : 2006
> Mac pro 2.1:2007
> Mac pro 3.1: 2008
> ...



Très pertinente, j'avais pas pensé que ça pourrait ce faire. Je vais garder ce projet pour une proche fois.


----------



## gleclerc78 (26 Mars 2020)

Je vais poser ma questions différemment. P-e que je ne serai plus dans le bon Topic.

Que faite vous pour accédez à TOUT les fichiers de votre réseau de la maison quand vous n'êtes pas chez vous à partir d votre iPhone et/ou Mac ?

(Pas le droit d'utiliser DropBox, iCloud, etc.. & TeamViewer)

Gros Merci, les aidants.


----------



## ericse (26 Mars 2020)

gleclerc78 a dit:


> Que faite vous pour accédez à TOUT les fichiers de votre réseau de la maison quand vous n'êtes pas chez vous à partir d votre iPhone et/ou Mac ?



NAS et VPN privé sur le routeur (ou freebox)


----------



## gleclerc78 (27 Mars 2020)

Gros merci Groupe!, Vos réponse mon EXTREMEMENT motiver à creuser se dossier.

@ericse  / MERCI!, hier je suis tombé sur des articles qui m'amène sur le même chemin de pensé que ta suggestion.

Donc, le NAS, c'est réglé! C'était déjà fait sans le savoir! LOL!

Probablement dernière question !

Vpn privé, est-ce que c'est quelque choses que je vais prendre comme NordVPN ? ou c'est une fastidieuse configuration avec mon routeur et mes macs ? (Pas de Freebox, je suis Québécois).


----------



## ericse (28 Mars 2020)

gleclerc78 a dit:


> @ericse  / MERCI!, hier je suis tombé sur des articles qui m'amène sur le même chemin de pensé que ta suggestion.
> Vpn privé, est-ce que c'est quelque choses que je vais prendre comme NordVPN ? ou c'est une fastidieuse configuration avec mon routeur et mes macs ? (Pas de Freebox, je suis Québécois).



Oui c'est un VPN installé sur ton routeur (ou un autre équipement présent chez toi), le seul moyen pour que tu puisses "entrer" chez toi depuis l'extérieur en toute sécurité. Et oui ça peut être plus ou moins compliqué à configurer.

Qu'est-ce que tu as comme routeur et comme NAS (ou serveur de fichiers) ?


----------



## maxou56 (18 Avril 2020)

gleclerc78 a dit:


> Bonjour Groupe,
> 
> Est-ce que c'est possible de se bâtir un NAS qu'on pourra se connecter à l'extérieur de la maison avec un vieux Mac Pro.
> Je trouve rien sur internet. Et me semble que cela serait un beau projet de recyclage de vieux Mac.


Bonjour,
C'est peut être un peu tard, mais voici les liens d'un blog qui pourraient être intéressant pour le projet.

Partie 1: https://www.journaldulapin.com/2018/01/03/nas-mac-pro/
Partie 2: https://www.journaldulapin.com/2018/02/09/nas-10gb/
Partie 3: https://www.journaldulapin.com/2019/03/31/reseau-nas-10g/
Partie 4: https://www.journaldulapin.com/2020/01/14/mon-projet-de-nas-rapide-sous-macos-partie-4/


----------



## madaniso (18 Septembre 2020)

maxou56 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> C'est peut être un peu tard, mais voici les liens d'un blog qui pourraient être intéressant pour le projet.
> 
> Partie 1: https://www.journaldulapin.com/2018/01/03/nas-mac-pro/
> ...



Merci, ayant un macbook pro de 2010 qui prend la poussière, je vais lire cela avec attention


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (19 Septembre 2020)

Bonne idée mais pas sur que ce soit très efficace, la puissance va peut être manquer.


----------



## ericse (19 Septembre 2020)

Il faut aussi penser à la planète... et au portefeuille, un vieux Mac ça consomme et 1 Watt ≈ 1 €/an


----------



## maxou56 (19 Septembre 2020)

Edit: je me suis trompé de sujet , post à effacer.


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (19 Septembre 2020)

Un Mac book pro 13pouces, ça consomme facilement 40W à pleine charge, donc bon. Après c'est économique, c'est sur.


----------



## domnuldid (14 Mars 2022)

gleclerc78 a dit:


> Je vais poser ma questions différemment. P-e que je ne serai plus dans le bon Topic.
> 
> Que faite vous pour accédez à TOUT les fichiers de votre réseau de la maison quand vous n'êtes pas chez vous à partir d votre iPhone et/ou Mac ?
> 
> ...


ZeroTier One...


----------

